# Either have them or don't.



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

One of my female guppies has been VISIBLY pregnant for like 60 days and so giant I thought she would lay any day for about 25. She is even segregating herself from the 1 male/3 females in the nice heated tank and has dropped babies in this setting before.

What is her deal?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Stress probably.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Put her in her own container and she'll probably drop within a day or two.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

How large of container? I won't have a heater for it.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

http://guppybreeding.webs.com/apps/blog/entries/show/11620968-my-female-hasn-t-popped-


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting. If this female is a non starter I might just put her in with the newts, since two other females have become adults and are ready to go along with one that has given birth in this environment.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of food do I need to feed them? I am feeding spare goldfish food and I assume that can't be the best given their diets, but I raised 10+ babies to adulthood and had one female give birth after that. Should I give them a slice of the bloodworm motherload that the newts get twice per week?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Get it? Bumper boats? BUMP ON A WATER RELATED FORUM?

okay I still need an answer here. ^_^


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Guppies will eat pretty much anything. That you've raised fry to adulthood means you're on the right track. Goldfish food is fine for them. A lot of people go crazy with the food they feed their fish (myself being one of them)
They will love you forever if you give them some bloodworms. Seriously. Mine go crazy for them.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, you really can't go wrong with bloodworms and guppies  My multies ignore them, and my guppies even risk getting nipped by them to dive down and get every last piece! They LOVE bloodworms.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent. This female still hasn't dropped, so I put her in a bucket with some places to hide. I am excited to see how many she has!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I put her in an unheated (best I could do) bucket. I hope she drops, this is her last chance before newts get a crack at her! What do you think she will do?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I would not feed bloodworms more than once a week, and even then not as an entire meal. Bloodworms can cause constipation in omnivores. Better to feed mysis shrimp or glassworms if you want to give them some frozen protein. But remember, they do need a substantial portion of their diet to be vegetarian. Also feed some spirulina flake as a staple.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If she's getting any temperature drops, then the birthing will be delayed. A two degree temperature drop can translate into a two week delay sometimes. Unstable temps are a breeder's worst enemy.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with TOS. In my opinion, blood worms are good for pregnant female guppies as they provide better nutrition.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 to TOS and you can also try a 3-4 temp up water change.

I have had a few stubborn endler females that don't want to give up the goods so i hit them with a 50% water change but bump the temp up 3 to 4 degrees on the refill

Usually the next morning they have squirted!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

She was in a nice, heated tank in ideal setting and she decided not to drop. I decided that since she doesn't want to have babies in that setting, she can enjoy the fate she originally had: as a feeder. I don't have room in that tank for females that don't want to have their babies, unfortunately. :/


----------

